# Amtrak Guest Rewards Refer-A-Friend program



## jai_dit (May 4, 2021)

Has anyone tried to refer a friend recently? Yesterday I tried sending invitations to my parents, and neither of them got the email. Today, I tried to test it by sending an invite to one of my own email addresses, and that hasn't come in yet either.

I called AGR customer support, and they said they were unaware of any issues but they were escalating it. In the meantime, I figured I'd see if anyone here has managed to make that system work lately.


----------



## jai_dit (Jun 3, 2021)

Here's an update, in case anyone else is in this position: Amtrak now says they're aware of the problem and are working on it.


----------



## daybeers (Jun 3, 2021)

I have used it in the past and have found it takes several hours for the email to come through for some reason. Note that you only get an extra 500 points for yourself and 500 for the other person if they take paying travel, as in no companion coupons, within 90 days of account opening. So if they have a trip for September 10, 2021, you'd have to wait another week or so before opening the account.

Welcome to AU by the way! Glad to see you joined


----------



## jai_dit (Jun 4, 2021)

How long ago did you use it successfully? Last month I sent referrals to five different emails, and none of them came through. I know I've been able to make it work, but the last time was so long ago that AGR had a separate domain name. I wonder if something broke in the system when Amtrak redesigned their site.

Yes, each person has a paid Amtrak trip scheduled in the next 90 days; some of these trips are coming up as soon as next week. The phone rep advised me that they should take the trips without signing up for AGR and get retroactive credit for the trip once the referral issue is solved, so we'll see how that goes.

Thanks. I've really been enjoying the knowledge everyone here has to share.


----------



## Kelly An (Jun 10, 2021)

Hi Jai, has the issue bee resolved for you? I'm experiencing the same issue as well. No emails are being sent to my referrals.


----------



## daybeers (Jun 11, 2021)

jai_dit said:


> How long ago did you use it successfully? Last month I sent referrals to five different emails, and none of them came through. I know I've been able to make it work, but the last time was so long ago that AGR had a separate domain name. I wonder if something broke in the system when Amtrak redesigned their site.
> 
> Yes, each person has a paid Amtrak trip scheduled in the next 90 days; some of these trips are coming up as soon as next week. The phone rep advised me that they should take the trips without signing up for AGR and get retroactive credit for the trip once the referral issue is solved, so we'll see how that goes.
> 
> Thanks. I've really been enjoying the knowledge everyone here has to share.


Hmm, it's been a few years since I've used it I believe. Have you received any update from AGR since your report last week?


----------



## jai_dit (Jun 12, 2021)

Kelly An said:


> Hi Jai, has the issue bee resolved for you? I'm experiencing the same issue as well. No emails are being sent to my referrals.


No, it has not. I called AGR today, and they confirmed they're working on it. Since some of the travel for one of the members I'm referring has happened already, they said worst case, have them sign up and they'll manually credit me with the points, in case they don't get the system working in time.

I suggest calling AGR and letting them know if you're affected. It can't hurt for them to have more data on how many people are affected and intend to use the feature, and depending on timing you might need to do that anyway.


----------



## daybeers (Jun 12, 2021)

I just tried it for a friend, I'll report back if they receive the email.


----------

